# Ole River-docks



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

What do you think about fishing for reds/ specks around docks on Ole River? Top water lures or popping corks/ shrimp? Best time of day? Tried Big Lagoon today, but floating grass fouled surface and sinking lures on every cast


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

*Old River/ Perdido Key*

Correction; Old River on Perdido Key


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Popping cork with live or doa np shrimp works great. I have been catching 6 to 8 speck and a couple of reds for the last couple of weeks. reds have been 13 to 14" but their still fun to catch. only keeped the specks. They were running 16 to 21" and fish the lights around 5am till daylight.:thumbup:


----------

